# '98 GTI and iPod input



## miatafreak (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm looking for a way to integrate an iPod/aux. input into my Mk3 GTI while still retaining the OEM head unit. Enfig stereo only shows 99 and up GTI applications. I've found a few hackjobs online, but would rather have a kit. So basically, what are some alternatives to the tape-deck input and wireless FM modulator that actually have some descent sound quality.


----------



## youlostme21 (Aug 12, 2008)

You can do a Inline FM modulater. They're about $40-50, go inline with your antenna wire and just need a power and ground and a rca-->male aux jack cable. Sound quality is the same as your FM radio stations


----------

